# Ignore List?



## Dragongirl (Jan 5, 2003)

What exactly does the Ignore List in the usercp area do?

Edit, and before someone says it ignores someone.  I am asking what does it ignore.  Private Message? Posts? what?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 5, 2003)

You type in someone's username, and from then on posts by that person are hidden when you view a thread they've posted to. You see their name, and that's it. You have the option of viewing their post, if you wish. You also will see it if someone quotes their post.

I've found it to be a very handy feature.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 5, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *You type in someone's username, and from then on posts by that person are hidden when you view a thread they've posted to. You see their name, and that's it. You have the option of viewing their post, if you wish. You also will see it if someone quotes their post.
> 
> I've found it to be a very handy feature. *



Thank you ColonelHardisson.


----------



## ced1106 (Jan 5, 2003)

Any way to have an Ignore button? The Motley Fool financial site boards have this feature. The current method is much less convenient since it requires page hops and typing in the offender's name.


Cedric.
aka. Washu! ^O^


----------



## Darkness (Jan 6, 2003)

ced1106 said:
			
		

> *... The current method ... requires page hops and typing in the offender's name.*



Only one page hop and no typing in the name: Just click on the offender's Profile in one of their posts; there's a yellow text that says "add (offender) to your ignore list." If you click on that, they're automatically added with no typing in the name required.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 6, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *What exactly does the Ignore List in the usercp area do?
> 
> Edit, and before someone says it ignores someone.  I am asking what does it ignore.  Private Message? Posts? what? *




I can't answer - you are on my ignore list.


----------



## Blacksway (Jan 6, 2003)

If I add Crothian to my ignore list will the messageboards load faster?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2003)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *If I add Crothian to my ignore list will the messageboards load faster?
> 
> 
> *






He's probably responsible for half the server fees all on his own...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 6, 2003)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *If I add Crothian to my ignore list will the messageboards load faster?
> 
> 
> *



Probably, but there won't be much left of most threads if you do that.


----------



## Psion (Jan 6, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *I've found it to be a very handy feature. *




I found it to be very handy on RPGnet, but had never found it to be too much use here until very recently.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 6, 2003)

I could never use this function, curiosity would kill me.


----------

